# Comando a distancia simple



## cuervokbza (Feb 22, 2006)

hola recien me inscribo en este foro ya que me han dado buenas recomendaciones, yo lo que necesito es un mando a distancia no muy complicado: lo que quiero es presionar un pulsador en un lugar y que me active un rele en otro lugar sin cables de por medio. y seria genial que consuma no mas de 12 volts 
desde ya muchas gracias! :d


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 24, 2006)

Hola Cuervo,,,  no dices que distancia tiene que llegar, si el pulsador tiene que ser portatil o fijo ,el consumo se mide amperios, creo que es mejor que lo busques en una tienda de electronica 
suerte un saludo


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 24, 2006)

hola!!!
gracias amigo !!!
aunque ya sabia que el consumo se media en A lo puse asi porque estaba apurado, ademas no pretendo que tenga un alcanze muy largo, con 30 o 40 mts me alcanza.
Y me gustaria que el circuito lo pueda armar yo.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 24, 2006)

30 o 40 metros es bastante alcance.

Creo que si no quieres utilzar cables, tendrias que hacer un circuito por RF. Transmisor y receptor de Radio Frecuencias.

Aquí han publicado varios circuitos Transmisores de FM que te pueden servir.

Cuidado con las regulaciones gubernamentales,

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## joel longa (Nov 4, 2007)

hola mi estimado si pretendes construir tu propio circuito de radiofrecuencia ( transmisor receptor) te dire que no es facil en cuanto a la calibracion de estos mostros ya que por estar constituidos en su mayoria por bobinas, estas son muy inestables y pierden rapidamente la señal.

seria mejor comprar un radio hecho y tu trabajo seria acoplar un modulador FSK en la etapa transmisora y un demodulador FSK en la etapa receptora y con el podras controlar lo que tu quieras.

aqui te dejo el circuito, pero insisto aun con demoduladores no es facil la calibracion de estos  dimelo a mi que estuve en ese problema.
esta en adjuntos.


----------



## Elvic (Nov 4, 2007)

si solo requieres activar a distancia porque no reciclas?  un control RF de un juguete  jeje 8) 
es simple sacas los circuitos y lo montas donde lo vas usar y ya esta 

ahora que si quieres hacerlo para aprender algo mas, seguro alguien pueda poner algún circuito sencillo 


suerT


----------



## xoxepin (Ene 7, 2009)

Un saludo a tod@s, necesitaba de vuestra ayuda.
He montado un receptor de telemando a 433 Mhz y funciona perfectamente en modo monoestable, es decir presionamos uno de los pulsadores y activa el rele, mientras mantengamos pulsado dicho pulsador. El problema es en el funcionamiento biestable, con una pulsacion deberia activar el rele y con otra pulsacion deberia desactivar el rele, pero no es asi, yo creo que el problema son los rebotes. He intentado solucionarlo con algun circuito antirebote pero no hay manera. Os envio el esquema a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## fabiscape (Feb 12, 2009)

primero cerciorate con un tester si cambia el estado en la salida del flip-flop
saludos.


----------



## mago_9546 (Mar 26, 2009)

Buenas tardes.
En mi garaje comunitario han instalado un sistema de apertura de puerta que se puede accionar con llave y mando por radiofrecuencia. Dicho sistema no funciona, si no se entra con el coche y se coloca frente a la cerradura.
Yo suponia, que se trataria de un sistema detector de presencia o algo parecido, pero solo funciona si lo que se pone delante es metalico, (un coche) por ejemplo.

Si alguien conoce este sistema le quedaria agradecido si pudiese explicar un poco en que consiste.
Muchas gracias de antemano
Angel


----------



## Papusxxdd (May 19, 2009)

Yo toy interesado en algo similar para mi auto, por que el original no se pudo arreglar mas, es un peugeot 505 mod 87, y el circuito receptor va conectado con 4 cables;  1) - Es positivo (+) ;2)- Es masa (-) ; 3) si lo tocas contra la masa traba el auto ; 4) si lo tocas contra la masa des-traba el auto.

Mi pregunta es ¿como puedo hacer un transmisor y receptor que funcione con esta configuración? 

-Por que si no la unica salida es poner alarma con comando a distancia y tener q cambiar todo el sist original y quizas no trabaria la tapa del tanque, ni el baul, puesto q la mayoria vienen solo con cuatro salidas osea cuatro puertas, y si le agregás mas trabas no se si podria pasar algo.

me gustaria armar algo para esto, por que conprarla seria facil pero no quiero cambiar las cosas originales


----------



## masticas (May 20, 2009)

Hola, alguien me ayuda tambien con un circuito transceptor, pero que no sea de radio frecuencia, es complicada e inestable

me interesa mas bien que sea por infrarrojos, he buscado en la red y nanais no hay nada


----------



## Andres_332 (May 30, 2009)

hola... que tal... alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar un ci transeptor... es solo para señales de comamdos... necesito para comandar un movil... y a su vez que este me retorne la señal de los sensores que le he puesto... si alguien me recomienda un cto integrado... yo estoy usando como Tx-LM1871 y Rx-LM1872... pero seria muy ventajosos ahorarme el problema...gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas tipo Chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## masticas (May 30, 2009)

Hola , despues de buscar en la red por horas y horas, quier decirles que no encontre nada
pero un amigo, tiene un amigo y este me paso un circuito, es algo tan simple y estable que no requiere mas que conectar unos cuantas terminales
se trata de usar como emisor el chip codificador HT12E y un modulo de radio frecuencia, no me se el nombre, para receptor es el HT12D y solo el modulo de radio frecuencia,  en esta pagina, en la ultima hoja del documento pdf se encuentra el circuito y algunos detallitos http://kr.ic-on-line.cn/IOL/viewpdf/TWS-BS3_1329898.htm


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 3, 2009)

Es cierto masticas !
yo también, buscando circuitos, lo más sencillo y efectivo es usar los módulos RF de 433 MHz o parecidos, y el par codificador/decodificador HT12 para poder ademas pasar datos de hasta 4 bits...


----------



## Palmas (Jun 17, 2009)

Saludos, por favor si me pueden explicar el funcionamiento del coder y del decoder de estos circuitos, estoy un poco confundido (quizas bastante), exactamente cómo funcionan estos modulos code y deco, si yo le pongo un 1 a pin 3 del code, tengo que ponerle tambien un 1 al pin 3 de decoder, pero cómo sabe el receptor que le he puesto este 1? Y finalmente, dónde recibo la salida, por ejemplo para activar un rele. Gracias.
Palmas


----------



## fede098 (Jun 9, 2010)

xoxepin si queres que no lo tengas que mantener pulsado cambiale el pulsador a uno que cuando lo presiones se quede trabado pero el unico problema es que se te gastaria la pila o lo que tengas a limentando el transmisor por otra parte adjunto un archivo word que tiene un transmisor y un receptor que resuelve tu problema osea que cuando lo apretes una vez el rele queda cerrado y cuando lo apretas otra vez el rele queda abierto


----------



## erc55 (Jun 9, 2010)

hola a todos =)
queria saber si en ves de un rele podria ir un motor???
Por favor no ta mi hermano aca a asi q necesito saber eso 
desde ya gracias!! =Dbay


----------



## fede098 (Jun 10, 2010)

erc55 creo que no porque el voltaje no es el mismo al de un motor aunque no estoy seguro


----------



## electritico (Jun 11, 2010)

Motor AC-DC? si es AC utiliza el relay para controlar un contactor o grupo de contactores y este controlaria el motor.


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 6, 2010)

hola... una pregunta cual es la distancia máxima para enviar la señal...del emisor al receptor....



fede098 dijo:


> xoxepin si queres que no lo tengas que mantener pulsado cambiale el pulsador a uno que cuando lo presiones se quede trabado pero el unico problema es que se te gastaria la pila o lo que tengas a limentando el transmisor por otra parte adjunto un archivo word que tiene un transmisor y un receptor que resuelve tu problema osea que cuando lo apretes una vez el rele queda cerrado y cuando lo apretas otra vez el rele queda abierto



hola... una pregunta cual es la distancia maxima para enviar la señal del emisor al receptor...


----------



## fede098 (Jul 7, 2010)

mira al circuito lo saque de internet y no decia cuanta distancia se podian separar


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 10, 2010)

hola... el circuito que enviaste me interesa mucho pero tengo unas dudas... 

los diodos (IR Tx) del emisor solamente son leds?? o tienen algun código...

también el (IR Rx) de receptor tiene algun código??


----------



## fede098 (Jul 18, 2010)

no mira solo decia que era elIR TX son leds infrarrojos y el IR RX un LDR


----------



## davidvaes (Jul 18, 2010)

El ir rx no es un receptor???
 No creo que sea un ldr


----------



## fede098 (Jul 24, 2010)

puede ser no desia


----------

